# So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet



## jtaudioacc

*aka James2266 is coming to town. let's give him a warm welcome and some cars to listen to!*

*Date: March 8, 2014 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501*

*It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)*










*Surrounded by Toyota and over the fence from /////ALPINE. LOL

We just finished an awesome turn out of many truly great sounding cars. I know there are many more out there. So, come on out and listen, eat and mingle with a bunch of SQ dorks!*


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## rton20s

You can put me down for a tentative "yes." March 8 is still a little way off.  Having a 2 year old makes most any plan tentative.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll be there....hopefully I'll have a competition under my belt by then.


----------



## damonryoung

I am hoping that three months from now I'll actually have something to listen to... and that happens to be my birthday, so I'll bring a cake!


----------



## jtaudioacc

DRTHJTA said:


> I am hoping that three months from now I'll actually have something to listen to... and that happens to be my birthday, so I'll bring a cake!


nice, my birthday is on the 10th, 

hopefully, i'll have some of this stuff sitting here installed by then, too. lol


----------



## rton20s

DRTHJTA said:


> I am hoping that three months from now I'll actually have something to listen to... and that happens to be my birthday, so I'll bring a cake!


You and me both! (Something to listen to, not the birthday.) I'll bring the ice cream.


----------



## Buzzman

It's on my calendar. I will see if I can get anyone else from the Phoenix area to caravan with me. JT, Jon W and Badfish have attended and supported our events, so it would be nice to reciprocate. Plus, I miss the old crew. :bigcry:


----------



## james2266

Buzzman said:


> It's on my calendar. I will see if I can get anyone else from the Phoenix area to caravan with me. JT, Jon W and Badfish have attended and supported our events, so it would be nice to reciprocate. Plus, I miss the old crew. :bigcry:


At least you have a crew. I have hoped for something even remotely like this to develop around here but it just seems like noone cares around here. It is really quite depressing really. 

Anyways, I truly feel honored that you guys would create this one just for me. JT, you da man for sure. Buzzman, really thankful and happy that you can make it on out. Let's get this one gigantic by March.  I have talked to Jon W. about setting up a personal listen of the Magic Bus and I will take him up on his offer if I physically can. I'll be dropping you a message or phonecall soon my man. It would be cool if everyone at this event could also experience the magic of the Magic Bus. 

I am also making a big request to see Gary Summers out for this one. Mainly because he looks like a super fun guy to talk this stuff with from looking at his many articles/youtube videos. Also, I am planning something quite similar in my own vehicle as to what he has done in his. I am even using similar drivers. 

I will also be spending a couple days at least in the San Fran area and the previous weekend I will be in the Salem Oregon area so if anyone wants to meet up that might be possible too. I will most definitely be dropping in to see Bing and Joey a few days before this one. As I have said before Joey so deserves to have his hand shaken and ya never know I might get him to parlay a few more of his install techniques with me. Lord knows I could sure use some.

This is a wonderful start so far tho considering that the last one just finished and it is in the middle of Christmas for most. Oh yeah, Merry Christmas everyone too!


----------



## xxx_busa

This is already sounding like " We're getting the Band Back Together"


----------



## damonryoung

xxx_busa said:


> This is already sounding like " We're getting the Band Back Together"


----------



## rton20s

If someone shows up in a Bluesmobile... heck, even a '74 Monaco, I'll give them two free quarts of ice cream at the next meet.


----------



## ISTundra

I'm gonna try to make this one with Buzzman.
JT, I have a potential project I want to discuss with you too.


----------



## jtaudioacc

ISTundra said:


> I'm gonna try to make this one with Buzzman.
> JT, I have a potential project I want to discuss with you too.


would be cool for you guys to come out! lmk, what you're thinkin Todd.


----------



## james2266

ISTundra said:


> I'm gonna try to make this one with Buzzman.
> JT, I have a potential project I want to discuss with you too.


That's great. It will be awesome to finally meet you face to face. I know we have had a few PM sessions in the past.


----------



## palldat

I am really enjoying the great people and sound systems. Maybe my vehicle will be ready inside and out by then.

Count me in.


----------



## Golden Ear

I'm gonna have to try to make this one.


----------



## damonryoung

Golden Ear said:


> I'm gonna have to try to make this one.















Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## UNBROKEN

When we get the name list going for this can we add what class everyone is competing in if they're planning to compete?


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> When we get the name list going for this can we add what class everyone is competing in if they're planning to compete?


I don't think we have any competitions in So. California


----------



## UNBROKEN

Some of us are traveling north for the ones up there though.


----------



## Golden Ear

DRTHJTA said:


> Beware of autocorrect...


If only I was a Jedi and not a business owner, husband, and father of 3


----------



## michaelsil1

Golden Ear said:


> If only I was a Jedi and not a business owner, husband, and father of 3


----------



## Golden Ear

michaelsil1 said:


>


Haha Love it!


----------



## astrochex

This will give me a target to complete my build.

Put me down.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. James2266
6. XXXBusa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W. 
9. 

Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s

add yo name!


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. James2266
6. XXXBusa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W. 
9. Astrochex
10. Mrs.Papasin
11. Papasin


Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s

add yo name!


----------



## vwdave

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. James2266
6. XXXBusa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W. 
9. Astrochex
10. Mrs.Papasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave


Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s

add yo name!


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. James2266
> 6. XXXBusa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. Mrs.Papasin
> 11. Papasin
> 
> 
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. rton20s
> 
> add yo name!


We have Jon Whitledge (Magic Bus) coming! 











Now all we need is Gary Summers. 













And some food!


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> We have Jon Whitledge (Magic Bus) coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we need is Gary Summers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some food!


Agree 100% and hopeful for this to come to fruition. I will likely be contacting Gary for a personal chat/listen if he can't make it and I will still contact Jon about his generous previous offer to us when I have some time after the new years. This is really looking awesome so far guys. I already thank all of you awesome gents for getting this together for me during our visit to your wonderful state. Maybe some of you will be nice enough to share some of the points to see that we might not know of too. That would be just over the top. I just hope I can get mine a little more presentable before then than it is now. As for food, we most definitely will not be coming empty handed but just not sure what will be bringable and/or needed yet.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I'm attempting to have something new by then.


----------



## rton20s

Is that going to be for the xB?


----------



## james2266

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm attempting to have something new by then.


Can you make two of these? One for me and one for you? I would love to do something along those lines too. I just haven't figured out how to get the BT, local radio and I do think I would miss my dvd/cd playing ability. Why can't one of these damned companies make a damned double din nav that can deliver the sq goods. Forget all that connectivity crap - give me the other stuff like ability to play hi res files, flac files, ability to turn off the internal amp, top notch quality dac components/power supply etc. I guess this is the time of year for dreaming tho.

Sorry for the slight derail. JT, that looks like it will be an awesome setup. What are you planning for the rest of the setup? ie. amps, speakers, configuration? I look forward to seeing and hearing this one if it is ready in time.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I will probably caravan out with Buzzman and ISTundra.


----------



## papasin

Deadpool_25 said:


> I will probably caravan out with Buzzman and ISTundra.



Look forward to meeting you Kevin.


----------



## james2266

Really appreciate you guys coming out from the Phoenix area for this one. I am really looking forward to meeting everyone and hearing all of those awesome setups. I hope mine doesn't embarrass me too much tho.


----------



## jon w.

hey guys, 

i have an idea. what if i could get the sensational steph johnson to ride up with me for our event. perhaps she could do a few tunes from her new album "nature girl". anyone interested? if so, would you be willing to throw down a little love for her, say $15 per person? let me know. then i'll check and see if she's available. 

jon


----------



## MrsPapasin

jon w. said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have an idea. what if i could get the sensational steph johnson to ride up with me for our event. perhaps she could do a few tunes from her new album "nature girl". anyone interested? if so, would you be willing to throw down a little love for her, say $15 per person? let me know. then i'll check and see if she's available.
> 
> jon


No thank you. Appreciate the thought but I'm coming to listen to cars and see the wonderful work people have done on their cars. It's already going to cost us to come down with gas and lodging and all. So for me, I prefer not.


----------



## papasin

^ x2


----------



## BigRed

X3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool_25

papasin said:


> Look forward to meeting you Kevin.


Likewise!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Looks like ill probably be there. Sisters wedding is the next day somewhere in orange county, so I wont have to leave super early like always either. As always, ill bring something to eat and drink. Just hoping we'll have our new car by then.


----------



## papasin

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W. 
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave


Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Golden Ear
5. Deadpool_25
6. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

add yo name!


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## cobb2819

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W. 
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819


Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Golden Ear
5. Deadpool_25
6. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

add yo name!


----------



## james2266

cobb2819 said:


> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 
> 
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. rton20s
> 4. Golden Ear
> 5. Deadpool_25
> 6. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 
> add yo name!


Sweet, Cobb's comin' Gonna get to hear me some Gladen Aerospace. There's been so much hype with them, they are on my must hear list.


----------



## michaelsil1

If y'all want me to bring some awesome BBQ Pork Spareribs I could, but I will need some money up front they aren't cheap.


----------



## cobb2819

james2266 said:


> Sweet, Cobb's comin' Gonna get to hear me some Gladen Aerospace. There's been so much hype with them, they are on my must hear list.


Still rather untuned and rattly...but sure. Been pouring money into suspension.


----------



## james2266

cobb2819 said:


> Still rather untuned and rattly...but sure. Been pouring money into suspension.


We talking about mine or yours:blush: Really looking forward to seeing and hearing all of these awesome rides and even moreso interested in talking car audio with so many knowledgeable people. A most definite rarity for me.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> If y'all want me to bring some awesome BBQ Pork Spareribs I could, but I will need some money up front they aren't cheap.


Mmmm.... ribs.... Depending on response from others, I would have no issues dropping some coin to you for some nice grub - depending on how much and when you need it of course.


----------



## UNBROKEN

cobb2819 said:


> Still rather untuned and rattly...but sure. Been pouring money into suspension.


Bring it out to play this Sunday then. I'll be up on Mulholland with the truck about 9:30-10:00 am. No better road here to play on and it's 20 minutes from you.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> Mmmm.... ribs.... Depending on response from others, I would have no issues dropping some coin to you for some nice grub - depending on how much and when you need it of course.


We still have a couple of Months for people to kick in. BBQ Pork Spareribs have gone over really well at our meets.


----------



## cobb2819

james2266 said:


> We talking about mine or yours:blush: Really looking forward to seeing and hearing all of these awesome rides and even moreso interested in talking car audio with so many knowledgeable people. A most definite rarity for me.


Mine...mine is still thrown together and just playing...haha.


----------



## cobb2819

UNBROKEN said:


> Bring it out to play this Sunday then. I'll be up on Mulholland with the truck about 9:30-10:00 am. No better road here to play on and it's 20 minutes from you.


Coilovers get here monday...dangit!!!


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm up there every Sunday.


----------



## cobb2819

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm up there every Sunday.


Sounds Like a plan!!!


----------



## UNBROKEN

Come on Jacob....get those coil overs installed already.


----------



## rton20s

Not that the xB is anything special, but I would love to see how my K Sport coilovers handle Mulholland some time. It's just a bit more of a drive for me.


----------



## papasin

If it's an open invite to anyone with coilovers, you guys need to convince MrsPapasin. Her Smart has Bilstein coilovers lol.


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> If y'all want me to bring some awesome BBQ Pork Spareribs I could, but I will need some money up front they aren't cheap.



Will send you a PM Michael.


----------



## voodoosoul

jtaudioacc said:


> nice, my birthday is on the 10th,
> 
> hopefully, i'll have some of this stuff sitting here installed by then, too. lol


My birthday is on the 7 so what better way to celebrate then to listen to some nice systems. Its been a while since I have been down so Im excited to see new installs and meet new people.


----------



## james2266

voodoosoul said:


> My birthday is on the 7 so what better way to celebrate then to listen to some nice systems. Its been a while since I have been down so Im excited to see new installs and meet new people.


I think that brings our number up to 20 if all 'hopefuls' show. That's really awesome guys. I truly look forward to meeting each of you and talking audio. My install isn't near on par with most of you guys. I have only glassed twice now and it shows Actually I'd say about 70% of my install is DIY. I did all the expensive stuff at least:laugh: You would not believe what they charge up here for fiberglass work and even worse there is noone in town apparently that can do finishing work either.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> I think that brings our number up to 20 if all 'hopefuls' show. That's really awesome guys. I truly look forward to meeting each of you and talking audio. *My install isn't near on par with most of you guys.* I have only glassed twice now and it shows Actually I'd say about 70% of my install is DIY. I did all the expensive stuff at least:laugh: You would not believe what they charge up here for fiberglass work and even worse there is noone in town apparently that can do finishing work either.


We have some funky old beaters as well.  Well one at least.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> We have some funky old beaters as well.  Well one at least.


I certainly would not call my Lexus a beater. It is just that the fit and finish on my add-ons are not up to the standards of alot of the builds I see on here. I do hope to learn a few tricks/ideas to help on that front as well. I have been told so many times that install/tuning are the most important thing in this hobby.


----------



## cobb2819

My Civic is a beater!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

cobb2819 said:


> My Civic is a beater!!!


So is my Avalon!


----------



## michaelsil1

I listened to Jim's truck (BigRed) Friday with his new setup and the Bass detail was really something too bad it will be gone soon.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> I listened to Jim's truck (BigRed) Friday with his new setup and the Bass detail was really something too bad it will be gone soon.


Gone soon? Sure hope not... And you have an Avalon? nice. Always loved those cars. What do you have in it these days anyways?


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> *Gone soon? Sure hope not*... And you have an Avalon? nice. Always loved those cars. What do you have in it these days anyways?


There are some things we can count on the Sun rising and Jim changing his setup.:laugh:


I have an old crappy Avalon with a Active System tuned by a Madman! 


I also have a Custom Box built by JT Audio! :daisy:


----------



## rton20s

michaelsil1 said:


> I listened to Jim's truck (BigRed) Friday with his new setup and the Bass detail was really something too bad it will be gone soon.


Do soon?! 

I've yet to hear any of Jim's builds. Hopefully I can demo whatever iteration he has at the upcoming GTG.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> So soon?!
> 
> *I've yet to hear any of Jim's builds*. Hopefully I can demo whatever iteration he has at the upcoming GTG.



Whatever Jim has at any given time is worth listening to.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> There are some things we can count on the Sun rising and Jim changing his setup.:laugh:
> 
> 
> I have an old crappy Avalon with a Active System tuned by a Madman!
> 
> 
> I also have a Custom Box built by JT Audio! :daisy:


Tuned by a madman? lol Nice. I wouldn't mind getting some of JT's love in my vehicle at some date too. Hmm, that sounds kind of wrong.:laugh:



michaelsil1 said:


> Whatever Jim has at any given time is worth listening to.


So I hear and I look forward to hearing anything tuned by him. From what I read that is quite a few vehicles down there. Even moreso, I look forward to talking to him about the tuning process. I don't have access to many up here in the know that actually are willing to share too much of their expertise.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> Tuned by a madman? lol Nice. I wouldn't mind getting some of JT's love in my vehicle at some date too. Hmm, that sounds kind of wrong.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hear and I look forward to hearing anything tuned by him. From what I read that is quite a few vehicles down there. Even moreso, I look forward to talking to him about the tuning process. I don't have access to many up here in the know that actually are willing to share too much of their expertise.


Yeah Jim has tuned quite a few cars down here in California, but he is not the Madman.











The Box JT built for me is the only thing someone will take a picture of in my Car. At least it doesn't smell like a Ashtray anymore!


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> Yeah Jim has tuned quite a few cars down here in California, but he is not the Madman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Box JT built for me is the only thing someone will take a picture of in my Car. At least it doesn't smell like a Ashtray anymore!


Ah, I wonder who the madman is then? lol Ya gave up the cigs did ya? Congrats if ya did. Tough habit to break.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> Ah, I wonder who the madman is then? lol Ya gave up the cigs did ya? Congrats if ya did. Tough habit to break.


I haven't smoked a Cigarette in 9 months, everyone that got in my car hated the smell!


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> I haven't smoked a Cigarette in 9 months, everyone that got in my car hated the smell!


I would be right with them. Hate the smell myself. Congrats on kicking the habit for 9 months.


----------



## michaelsil1

A long day with no food! 

I thought the BBQ Rib idea was a good one, but I've only had a few responses at this rate all we're going to have is Chips and Soda. :chef:


----------



## damonryoung

michaelsil1 said:


> A long day with no food!
> 
> I thought the BBQ Rib idea was a good one, but I've only had a few responses at this rate all we're going to have is Chips and Soda. :chef:


I'm definitely bringing a birthday cake of some sort... arty3:


----------



## michaelsil1

DRTHJTA said:


> I'm definitely bringing a birthday cake of some sort... arty3:


I stand corrected Chips, Soda and Cake. :laugh:


----------



## james2266

I said, I would be very into the bbq idea and would have no issues spotting a few bucks for some grub. Likely to be bringing something but don't know what yet.


----------



## rton20s

If I'm there, you know there will be ice cream. At this point I am certainly planning on attending. 

As the day gets closer, I'll check in to see about flavor preferences. January's flavors were Pistachio and Animal Cookie. I believe February is Red Velvet and Chocolate Chip M&M. The only one I know for March is Mint Chip.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> I said, I would be very into the bbq idea and would have no issues spotting a few bucks for some grub. Likely to be bringing something but don't know what yet.


I know you are willing I would like to see more interest!


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> I know you are willing I would like to see more interest!



I would too. I thought all of these meets had some tasty grub too. I am cool with whatever happens really as I am just hoping to hear as many of the best of Cali car audio as I can. Even moreso, hoping to meet some new friends to talk serious car audio with. Hoping to learn plenty as well on the install and tuning front too of course.


----------



## james2266

rton20s said:


> If I'm there, you know there will be ice cream. At this point I am certainly planning on attending.
> 
> As the day gets closer, I'll check in to see about flavor preferences. January's flavors were Pistachio and Animal Cookie. I believe February is Red Velvet and Chocolate Chip M&M. The only one I know for March is Mint Chip.


Mmmm, mint chip. Me like but not so sure the wife will be too fond. That Red velvet sounds interesting too. Hell, I'll eat just about any good ice cream tho.:laugh:


----------



## palldat

I am an ice cream eatting fool. So, I would be willing to chocolate chip in on both ribs and ice cream.

Just let me know in advance.


----------



## neal00

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00


Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Golden Ear
5. Deadpool_25
6. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

add yo name!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'm a guaranteed show, sisters getting married on the 9th in socal, so I have to be there no matter what.


----------



## palldat

DRTHJTA said:


> I'm definitely bringing a birthday cake of some sort... arty3:


How many candles do you need me to bring?


----------



## damonryoung

palldat said:


> How many candles do you need me to bring?


Let's just say that I don't have enough fingers and toes...


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm in for food for sure. Put me down for $100.00 Michael.


----------



## james2266

neal00 said:


> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. rton20s
> 4. Golden Ear
> 5. Deadpool_25
> 
> 
> add yo name!


Moved ya up Too stubborn. Glad you can make it out for this one. I am really looking forward to meeting up with all you guys and hearing/seeing a bunch of awesome setups. Even moreso, I am looking forward to talking anything car audio. I will probably anger my wife this day.:laugh: Hopefully, she can make some friends too. I would love for her to get into this hobby a little too. 4 hands is always better than 2 when building things.


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm in for food for sure. Put me down for $100.00 Michael.


Great now we have a good start. 


Anyone that wants to kick in: 

PayPal

[email protected]


----------



## jtaudioacc

i'll probably bring some sandwiches or something. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## damonryoung

jtaudioacc said:


> i'll probably bring some sandwiches or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Mmmmm... Something...


----------



## voodoosoul

If no one has mentioned it, i will bring paper goods (plates, napkins, cups,etc) and world famous Mommie Helen's pies


----------



## michaelsil1

Sandwiches, Pies, Cake, Ice Cream, BBQ










I'm Ready!


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> Sandwiches, Pies, Cake, Ice Cream, BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Ready!


Where's Boo-boo? lol:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BuickGN

You can put me down for most likely. This is in Anaheim, right?


----------



## palldat

BuickGN said:


> You can put me down for most likely. This is in Anaheim, right?


Torrance


----------



## DonH

how about some homebrew anyone? I should be able to come through! would love to meet you guys!


----------



## vivmike

Can someone take lots of pics and post them. Wish I could make it.


----------



## DonH

Well Im in, and so is my coworker. ID will be there hehe


----------



## james2266

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16+17. DonH + coworker

Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Golden Ear
5. Deadpool_25

add yo name!

Great nice to see some ID represented


----------



## BuickGN

DonH said:


> Well Im in, and so is my coworker. ID will be there hehe


You bringing any equipment to show off like a couple IDMax 15s? I'm a horrible impulse buyer you know.


----------



## rton20s

And maybe some new shallow components and subwoofers?


----------



## Golden Ear

I'm not gonna make it. My wife reminded me of a Color Run that we signed up for before this gtg was set up:bigcry:

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16+17. DonH + coworker

Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Deadpool_25

add yo name!

Great nice to see some ID represented


----------



## DonH

rton20s said:


> And maybe some new shallow components and subwoofers?





BuickGN said:


> You bringing any equipment to show off like a couple IDMax 15s? I'm a horrible impulse buyer you know.



Why the heck not huh? Ill talk to the big guy upstairs and see what we can do  Im going to be installing our new SQ components in my truck... should I swap out the 8's for a max 15? hehe


----------



## DonH

Golden Ear said:


> I'm not gonna make it. My wife reminded me of a Color Run that we signed up for before this gtg was set up:bigcry:
> 
> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. rton20s
> 4. Deadpool_25
> 
> add yo name!
> 
> *Great nice to see some ID represented*


Im pushing to get ID back into the end user scene. Nothing I love more than giving back to the people that support the company! I will have the ID eazy-up and a bunch of lanyards and pens for you guys


----------



## james2266

I am embarrassed to say that I never been able to experience anything ID so this is great. 

All of these great brands being on display for listening is just great. I just hope that I can gain some ground on the install and tuning front even more so. I truly believe now that the equipment you use is important but your install and tune are way more important.


----------



## DLO13

michaelsil1 said:


> A long day with no food!
> 
> I thought the BBQ Rib idea was a good one, but I've only had a few responses at this rate all we're going to have is Chips and Soda. :chef:


Bludsos?


----------



## michaelsil1

DLO13 said:


> Bludsos?


Not Bludso's.


----------



## voodoosoul

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. rton20s
4. Deadpool_25

add yo name!


----------



## BuickGN

DonH said:


> Why the heck not huh? Ill talk to the big guy upstairs and see what we can do  Im going to be installing our new SQ components in my truck... should I swap out the 8's for a max 15? hehe


Definitely! I would really like to hear the new higher end comps and especially those 15s. I'm really looking to try some new subs and it's literally between a pair of IDMax 15s, JL 13W6 or W7, or the JBL 15Gti.


----------



## BuickGN

voodoosoul said:


> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> 18. Voodoosoul
> 19. Buick GN
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. rton20s
> 4. Deadpool_25
> 
> add yo name!


I'll be there. Just finished my timing belt and amp install this weekend and my new tires are on order. The only thing left is sending the PS8 out for repair and I'm 100%. There are a hundred little things to take care of before then but nothing that would stop me from making it. I missed the last few meets because of the same problems, I'm a huge procrastinator.


----------



## rton20s

BuickGN said:


> I missed the last few meets because of the same problems, I'm a huge procrastinator.


You and me both. If you're actually going to show up to one of these GTGs, I guess I should be there. I've been wanting to check out your build for a couple years. Moving myself onto the "official" list. 

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. Deadpool_25

add yo name!


----------



## james2266

BuickGN said:


> I'll be there. Just finished my timing belt and amp install this weekend and my new tires are on order. The only thing left is sending the PS8 out for repair and I'm 100%. There are a hundred little things to take care of before then but nothing that would stop me from making it. I missed the last few meets because of the same problems, I'm a huge procrastinator.


Great that you got that t-belt done to your satisfaction man. What is the new amp anyways? I'll be following you in for this one. Great that we are staying real close to you. Really looking forward to hearing those mw182s.



rton20s said:


> You and me both. If you're actually going to show up to one of these GTGs, I guess I should be there. I've been wanting to check out your build for a couple years. Moving myself onto the "official" list.
> 
> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> 18. Voodoosoul
> 19. Buick GN
> 20. rton20s
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. Deadpool_25
> 
> add yo name!


Awesome! And now we at 20 officials and 3 more highly likelies. This is going to be great I think. Could be the highlight of my trip? There are going to be many I think - Alcatraz, San Diego's Del Mar Hotel, The Red Woods, Napa Valley winery, Hearst Castle. Really going to need to do another trip down there to see more I think.


----------



## BigRed

Guys, please take a listen to Jon Whitledges van with the subs in the back, and then go listen to a car that has a sub up front and ask yourself if you can tell the difference. I personally can tell the disconnect on certain tracks. It would be a fun experiment while you are there and see what others think


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> Guys, please take a listen to Jon Whitledges van with the subs in the back, and then go listen to a car that has a sub up front and ask yourself if you can tell the difference. I personally can tell the disconnect on certain tracks. It would be a fun experiment while you are there and see what others think


Oh, I will be trust me. I want a listen to your setup too man and hopeful that you both will be nice enough to share some tuning ideas with me:blush: I think I can use help but then again maybe I am already really close too. Not much to compare to here really. Well, I guess that one of the owner's from Mobile Solutions of Calgary told me it was sounding really good. That made me feel better about my abilities even if I know it can sound better still. It would help if one of the tweeters would stop cutting in and out. I thought I had that licked but ti seemed to be back again this evening. I am probably going to have to send the 5.1k out to get looked at when I get back. Maybe one of you nice guys can take a closer look at it too when I have it down there. Maybe it is something stupid that I have done.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm looking forward to your feedback on my up front sub to see if it is set up like the ones in your area.


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> I'm looking forward to your feedback on my up front sub to see if it is set up like the ones in your area.


The east coast got nothin on the west coast! Hahaha


----------



## BigRed

Ez tiger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

BigRed said:


> Ez tiger


Agreed. We all know how this ends.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm much more of a 2Pac fan!


----------



## rawdawg

But we still have Ja Rule, so there's that.


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> I'm much more of a 2Pac fan!


That's what's up! Same here. I just wish I would have been a fan before he died. I collected all his music when I had the means and even got some of his unreleased stuff.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Not sure how long I'll be there, but I'll definitely be there. I guess for once I'll have to rush between demoing cars.


----------



## rton20s

rawdawg said:


> But we still have Ja Rule, so there's that.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> Agreed. We all know how this ends.


with a BMW with holes in it.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm gonna give this a shot..

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. Deadpool_25
4. JOey


add yo name!


----------



## james2266

[email protected] said:


> I'm gonna give this a shot..
> 
> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> 18. Voodoosoul
> 19. Buick GN
> 20. rton20s
> Most likley/tentative
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. ISTundra
> 3. Deadpool_25
> 4. JOey
> 
> 
> add yo name!


Well now... I was going to make a most definite detour to stop by and see you guys at SiS and I likely still will but I want to make sure you will be there. We'll be staying in Alameda when in the San Fran area. Richard tells me that is still about an hour away from you guys tho and likely more if there is traffic (highly likely). Anyways, we will be there on March 5-6 and heading out on the 7th. One of those two days we will be doing an Alkatraz tour likely. Plans are still tentative there.Still wouldn't mind taking a boo at the new shop anyways and meeting Bing too.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Agreed. *We all know how this ends. *


Yes we do know how this ends Mama comes bye and kicks Butt


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! I bet she could kick some butt!!!!


----------



## BigRed

Holy Moses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

Ha... I completely forgot about that picture John. I now remember you posting it previously. 

Nice to see JOey trying to make the trek down as well. This looks like it is turning out to be a pretty big GTG.


----------



## Schizm

So how far from north El Segundo is the meet? (I think I can stash my trailer at the FedEx yard at LAX)

Looked for myself. Right down the street!
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaudioacc

Schizm said:


> So how far from north El Segundo is the meet? (I think I can stash my trailer at the FedEx yard at LAX)
> 
> Looked for myself. Right down the street!
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


yup, pretty close.


----------



## palldat

Schizm said:


> So how far from north El Segundo is the meet? (I think I can stash my trailer at the FedEx yard at LAX)
> 
> Looked for myself. Right down the street!
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


How big is the trailer and how long does it need to sit? We have a lot next door to my shop that is pretty close to the GTG.

PM me with details if interested.


----------



## Schizm

I'm about 70 to 75 feet long as a combination. 53' trailer lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayhawkblk

I will say tentative because if my son has a basketball tournament then I wont come but other wise would love to meet some of you guys. I finally have the Armada 98% done so it may be worthy to at least show LOL!

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
Most likley/tentative

1. Buzzman
2. ISTundra
3. Deadpool_25
4. JOey
5. Jayhawkblk


----------



## badfish

Add one more I'm in


----------



## james2266

badfish said:


> Add one more I'm in


Awesome, more the merrier! Quite a resume ya got there too. Loom forward to meeting you and talking car audio. I'm sure you have something impressive to listen to as well.


----------



## ISTundra

I'm out, family planning to drop in for a visit that weekend now.

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s

Most likely/tentative
1. Buzzman
3. Deadpool_25
4. JOey
5. Jayhawkblk


----------



## jtaudioacc

ISTundra said:


> I'm out, family planning to drop in for a visit that weekend now.
> 
> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> 18. Voodoosoul
> 19. Buick GN
> 20. rton20s
> 
> Most likely/tentative
> 1. Buzzman
> 3. Deadpool_25
> 4. JOey
> 5. Jayhawkblk


awe, booo


----------



## james2266

Ditto. You were one I was really looking forward to meeting but I'm sure we'll meet at some point in the future.


----------



## james2266

However still looking strong
New running total 

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
21. Badfish

Most likely/tentative
1. Buzzman
3. Deadpool_25
4. JOey
5. Jayhawkblk


----------



## strakele

Hypothetically... if I were to fly out from Oklahoma for this to finally meet all the west coast people and hear the cars that I keep seeing pictures of... would anyone be able to provide a place to stay and transportation to/from the airport and meet?


----------



## Buzzman

I am moving myself from the "likely/tentative" column to definitely attending. I am really looking forward to catching up with old friends and meeting the new folks. It's hard to believe that it's been 4 years since Da Benz was at a So. Cal. meet.

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
21. Badfish
22. Buzzman

Most likely/tentative
1. Deadpool_25
2. JOey
3. Jayhawkblk


----------



## james2266

Buzzman said:


> I am moving myself from the "likely/tentative" column to definitely attending. I am really looking forward to catching up with old friends and meeting the new folks. It's hard to believe that it's been 4 years since Da Benz was at a So. Cal. meet.
> 
> Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
> 1. jtaudioacc
> 2. UNBROKEN
> 3. Michealsil1
> 4. DRTHJTA
> 5. james2266
> 6. xxx_busa
> 7. Palldat
> 8. Jon W.
> 9. Astrochex
> 10. MrsPapasin
> 11. Papasin
> 12. Vwdave
> 13. Cobb2819
> 14. neal00
> 15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
> 16. DonH - ID
> 17. BlackStar - ID
> 18. Voodoosoul
> 19. Buick GN
> 20. rton20s
> 21. Badfish
> 22. Buzzman
> 
> Most likely/tentative
> 1. Deadpool_25
> 2. JOey
> 3. Jayhawkblk


Still sad about ISTundra:bigcry: but Buzz is in now


----------



## damonryoung

So, I've finished the install of my equipment with a couple weeks to spare! I'm gonna need some opinions/pointers to get the tune right... Looking forward to it!


----------



## james2266

DRTHJTA said:


> So, I've finished the install of my equipment with a couple weeks to spare! I'm gonna need some opinions/pointers to get the tune right... Looking forward to it!


lol, did you write this or did I? Ok, mine has been finished for a while now but I still would love as many sets of ears on this as I can. Hoping to seriously learn a few things down there. Oh, and hopefully, I don't have to buy all new equipment for everything.


----------



## vwdave

DRTHJTA said:


> So, I've finished the install of my equipment with a couple weeks to spare! I'm gonna need some opinions/pointers to get the tune right... Looking forward to it!


I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.

I hope to have mine at least 80% done by the meet.


----------



## Hoptologist

Really wish I could make it, but I'll be down there about 81 days too late. Maybe the next meet can be in central Cali


----------



## rton20s

vwdave said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.
> 
> I hope to have mine at least 80% done by the meet.


My build seems to be fighting me at every step. And I'll be at a board meeting tonight until at least 8:00.  I'm determined to have SOMETHING installed in the car by the 8th. That is one long solo drive from Visalia with no music or even talk radio. 



Hoptologist said:


> Really wish I could make it, but I'll be down there about 81 days too late. Maybe the next meet can be in central Cali


You need to talk to Dave and Robert... make it happen!  The Audio Innovations guys might even be open to it. They have had some participation here on DIYMA in the past.


----------



## Hoptologist

rton20s said:


> You need to talk to Dave and Robert... make it happen!  The Audio Innovations guys might even be open to it. They have had some participation here on DIYMA in the past.


Haha, ya, next time I drop by, which will be pretty soon, I'll see what they think.


----------



## james2266

Hoptologist said:


> Really wish I could make it, but I'll be down there about 81 days too late. Maybe the next meet can be in central Cali


Make it happen man. If I can drive 4000 miles....



rton20s said:


> My build seems to be fighting me at every step. And I'll be at a board meeting tonight until at least 8:00.  I'm determined to have SOMETHING installed in the car by the 8th. That is one long solo drive from Visalia with no music or even talk radio.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to talk to Dave and Robert... make it happen!  The Audio Innovations guys might even be open to it. They have had some participation here on DIYMA in the past.


I feel your pain man. I ordered some grills via Ebay for my midranges in my apillars. They actually arrived today and go to put them in and find out they are a sliver too wide to fit.  I really like the looks of them - if I can get them to fit that is. I have an idea of how to make it work but it requires taking the pillars out again and I don't know if I will have time before I leave. Also, the weather isn't being co-operative either. So frakin' cold. It did warm up 10 C today but then again that still only brings it to around -7 C. I can't wait to get out of this frozen waste for a couple weeks. 2 more days of work. WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEeeeeee!!!!

At least my issues are more or less cosmetic but I do have work to do tuning still as well (trying out some new ideas)


----------



## GTRTRACK

I'd like to commit to the meet even though I won't have a system to add.


----------



## GTRTRACK

Re: So. California MARCH 8, 2014 Meet
1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
21. Badfish
22. Buzzman
23.GTRTRACK
Most likely/tentative
1. Deadpool_25
2. JOey
3. Jayhawkblk


----------



## vwdave

rton20s said:


> My build seems to be fighting me at every step. And I'll be at a board meeting tonight until at least 8:00.  I'm determined to have SOMETHING installed in the car by the 8th. That is one long solo drive from Visalia with no music or even talk radio.


I just had a minor setback. A deal on a sold amp fell through and I had to return the moolah, so I have less money to play with than I thought.



GTRTRACK said:


> I'd like to commit to the meet even though I won't have a system to add.


I'd like to see your car either way.


----------



## GTRTRACK

vwdave said:


> I just had a minor setback. A deal on a sold amp fell through and I had to return the moolah, so I have less money to play with than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your car either way.


Would love to but I am dropping it at SIS this Saturday for a few weeks!


----------



## james2266

GTRTRACK said:


> Would love to but I am dropping it at SIS this Saturday for a few weeks!


I'll be seeing it the Thursday before (probably in pieces tho:laugh but I'll let everyone know what I thought of it. I might even ask to snap a pic or two with my Android phone.


----------



## GTRTRACK

james2266 said:


> I'll be seeing it the Thursday before (probably in pieces tho:laugh but I'll let everyone know what I thought of it. I might even ask to snap a pic or two with my Android phone.


I will count on those pix on Saturday my friend!!!


----------



## james2266

GTRTRACK said:


> I will count on those pix on Saturday my friend!!!


I just hope I can live up to Bing's photography reputation:blush: Sent ya a return PM just now too. Very nice offer man.


----------



## GTRTRACK

james2266 said:


> I just hope I can live up to Bing's photography reputation:blush: Sent ya a return PM just now too. Very nice offer man.


Welcome to the US.


----------



## michaelsil1

My Car has been completely retuned for the meet next week. 


It sounds like a Cat in Heat.


----------



## UNBROKEN

My truck is on a lift at a chassis shop with no rear suspension...I hope they make their Friday deadline. I really doubt the stock system in my F250 will be worthy of showing off. lol


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> My truck is on a lift at a chassis shop with no rear suspension...I hope they make their Friday deadline. I really doubt the stock system in my F250 will be worthy of showing off. lol


Are you still coming if your Truck isn't ready?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Oh yea. I've been assured it'll be ready though. They're fabbing everything this weekend and the parts go to powdercoat on Monday. Should be plenty of time.


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> Oh yea. I've been assured it'll be ready though. They're fabbing everything this weekend and the parts go to powdercoat on Monday. Should be plenty of time.


I'll bring the BBQ


----------



## UNBROKEN

I promised you some money for that. What's your paypal?


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> I promised you some money for that. What's your paypal?


[email protected]



I trust your word so if you want you can pay me at the meet.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I went ahead and sent it, Michael. I know you have to buy stuff beforehand.


----------



## GTRTRACK

UNBROKEN said:


> I went ahead and sent it, Michael. I know you have to buy stuff beforehand.


Like simply marvelous dry rub,squeezy butter,honey,brown sugar and a good BBQ sauce!!!!!

Put me in for a full rack!!!!!


----------



## james2266

How much did you need again? I'm so sorry I forgot about getting you PayPal on this. I might be able to PayPal you something tonight. If not I might have to wait and pay you in person at the meet. I would like to get it to you early so you aren't completely out of pocket for this tho.


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> I went ahead and sent it, Michael. I know you have to buy stuff beforehand.


Got it, thank you. Yeah I do need to buy the stuff beforehand and you're the only one that has sent me any money. I also have two commitments.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> How much did you need again? I'm so sorry I forgot about getting you PayPal on this. I might be able to PayPal you something tonight. If not I might have to wait and pay you in person at the meet. I would like to get it to you early so you aren't completely out of pocket for this tho.



What I'm thinking is 


Getting two large BBQ Trays for $236.00


Richard has kicked in $100.00 (Thank you very much)

and I have about $40.00 in commitments. So however much you want to kick in will help.


----------



## james2266

I just sent ya $50 via your PayPal. I know its not quite as generous as Unbroken but I hope it will be enough. Gotta kind of watch funds a little. If you need more I definitely don't want you to be put out so I can get you more down at the gtg if needed. Looking forward to this.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> I just sent ya $50 via your PayPal. I know its not quite as generous as Unbroken but I hope it will be enough. Gotta kind of watch funds a little. If you need more I definitely don't want you to be put out so I can get you more down at the gtg if needed. Looking forward to this.


Got it thank you.

I really have to watch my funds as well. At our meets we bring what we can.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> Got it thank you.
> 
> I really have to watch my funds as well. At our meets we bring what we can.


I was intending on bringing something else as needed to o this but don't know what. I might just wing it at a grocery store. Open to suggestions tho. Maybe some salad of some sort? Potato/macaroni.


----------



## Schizm

UNBROKEN said:


> My truck is on a lift at a chassis shop with no rear suspension...I hope they make their Friday deadline. I really doubt the stock system in my F250 will be worthy of showing off. lol


It would be waaaay better than the stock system in my rig  lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxx_busa

Food List & Assy.......

I have all the plastic ware & plates paper towels & knapkins

Ketchup
Mustard
Relish

3 cases water
Chips
and 4 bags on Ice


----------



## damonryoung

I'll be bringing either cupcakes or cookies...


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## michaelsil1

Mark, 

We will still need a BBQ for heating up the food.


----------



## james2266

Status Update: 

Ritzville, Washington still freezing in a snow storm - if you call these occasional flakes a snow storm.

Should be into the rainy part of our journey tomorrow. No more freezing temperatures. I guess we are going the right direction on the thermometer tho. -25C up to -6C today

Anyways, on my way there


----------



## MrsPapasin

james2266 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Anyways, on my way there


Safe travels, James!

For the meet the Papasins will bring some watermelon and salad.


----------



## GTRTRACK

Yea James have a wonderful drive and be safe!!!!!

Just left SIS.........great guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james2266

MrsPapasin said:


> Safe travels, James!
> 
> For the meet the Papasins will bring some watermelon and salad.





GTRTRACK said:


> Yea James have a wonderful drive and be safe!!!!!
> 
> Just left SIS.........great guys!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the warm wishes everyone. I think tomorrow could be the most interesting drive of the trip with a snow storm at our backs. I guess I am used to driving through snowstorms tho. Gonna be worth it. Can you guys just make the rains stop tho. Crescent City is calling for 50 mm of rain on Monday


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> What I'm thinking is
> 
> 
> Getting two large BBQ Trays for $236.00
> 
> 
> Richard has kicked in $100.00 (Thank you very much)
> 
> and I have about $40.00 in commitments. So however much you want to kick in will help.


I'll bring $20 to the meet.

Sadly, I have made no significant progress on my build. :disappointed:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

james2266 said:


> Thanks for the warm wishes everyone. I think tomorrow could be the most interesting drive of the trip with a snow storm at our backs. I guess I am used to driving through snowstorms tho. Gonna be worth it. Can you guys just make the rains stop tho. Crescent City is calling for 50 mm of rain on Monday


Bring the rain with you, we need it here in the central valley. My city is already discussing rationing water.


----------



## rton20s

Mark... if we still have access to the freezer inside, I'll bring some more ice cream. 

Michael... I'll bring some cash on Saturday, if that works for you.


----------



## james2266

Another update. Made it to Salem despite one of the worst drives in memory. Freezing rain, blizzard conditions for a chunk of it. Thank god we are now south of the snow line. Rain I can deal with just fine now. Thank god I decided to not swap out the winter tires before this trip. Tomorrow California yeah!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK

james2266 said:


> Another update. Made it to Salem despite one of the worst drives in memory. Freezing rain, blizzard conditions for a chunk of it. Thank god we are now south of the snow line. Rain I can deal with just fine now. Thank god I decided to not swap out the winter tires before this trip. Tomorrow California yeah!!!


Well in OC Calif. This morning it's looking like the rain is gone for now!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Michael... I'll bring some cash on Saturday, if that works for you.


I like Cash!


----------



## [email protected]

Well, I am out, our rush project go approved, so I will be working non-stop until completion. So sad!!!


----------



## rton20s

You have to pay the bills somehow. 

Maybe you can make it down if we ever get a CenCal meet together.


----------



## palldat

GTRTRACK said:


> Well in OC Calif. This morning it's looking like the rain is gone for now!!!!!!!


Welcome to Sunny California  See what we have to deal with for winter


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Welcome to Sunny California  See what we have to deal with for winter


It looks like it will be 81 degrees Fahrenheit Saturday


----------



## damonryoung

[email protected] said:


> Well, I am out, our rush project go approved, so I will be working non-stop until completion. So sad!!!


Bummer! I'm sure we'll see you around soon...



michaelsil1 said:


> It looks like it will be 81 degrees *Fahrenheit* Saturday


I sure hope that's not Celsius...  Another horrible winter day in the South Bay.


----------



## GTRTRACK

[email protected] said:


> Well, I am out, our rush project go approved, so I will be working non-stop until completion. So sad!!!


Could this mean the GTR build would be delayed???


----------



## GTRTRACK

Hey James,any sunshine yet?????

You could not have picked a better Saturday as far as weather is concerned,it's gona be one hell of a beautiful day Saturday!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Nope. It was planned for me to work on the project and Bing to work on your car.. That's why there weren't any other cars here. 



GTRTRACK said:


> Could this mean the GTR build would be delayed???


----------



## GTRTRACK

[email protected] said:


> Nope. It was planned for me to work on the project and Bing to work on your car.. That's why there weren't any other cars here.


I cannot even put into words how excited I am,reminds me of my 10th Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## damonryoung

michaelsil1 said:


> I like Cash!


This reminds me of this...

Idiocracy - I like money though


----------



## james2266

GTRTRACK said:


> Hey James,any sunshine yet?????
> 
> You could not have picked a better Saturday as far as weather is concerned,it's gona be one hell of a beautiful day Saturday!!!!!


Nope, still pissing rain pretty hard here but we still had an awesome time driving the 199 through the Red Woods into Crescent City. The hotel I gambled on here has been quite nice so far. Spent some time in their jacuzzi to relax some stiff neck muscles from all the driving. Ocean view too even if it is raining is still nice.

Yes, I have been looking at the forcast for the 8th for over a week now. It is looking to be an awesome day weather wise. It actually looks like the entire time I am in so-cal is going to provide excellent weather. Still hoping that San Fran will be nice over the next few days (even if it is forcasting more rain). 



[email protected] said:


> Nope. It was planned for me to work on the project and Bing to work on your car.. That's why there weren't any other cars here.


I hope you will make a little time for me on Thursday afternoon/evening. I got something to show you and hopefully I can check out your truck too. Will be great to meet you and Bing and check out that shop of yours. I hear you got some rather impressive fast car that might be worth looking at too


----------



## eLBeeCee

Hey guys, hope you don't mind a noob coming thru. I don't have a system yet, looking at JT to do an install for me. Looking forward to meeting you guys and listening to some great systems!


----------



## MrsPapasin

eLBeeCee said:


> Hey guys, hope you don't mind a noob coming thru. I don't have a system yet, looking at JT to do an install for me. Looking forward to meeting you guys and listening to some great systems!


noobies always welcome!  these guys are great they even let me, a girl, hang out with them. . See you at the meet!


----------



## james2266

eLBeeCee said:


> Hey guys, hope you don't mind a noob coming thru. I don't have a system yet, looking at JT to do an install for me. Looking forward to meeting you guys and listening to some great systems!





MrsPapasin said:


> noobies always welcome!  these guys are great they even let me, a girl, hang out with them. . See you at the meet!


As Linda says, noons are always welcome. I am a noon to this kind of gathering but have been messin' around with an sq setup for about 4-5 years now. See we were all noobs once.


----------



## [email protected]

Thursday the power will be out at our building until like 3pm So, make sure it is after then.

We had this dirty ole' car show up. I had to clean it today so it didn't make our shop look bad... 

It will be great to finally meet you! I hope my amp is back in time so I can put my truck back together...

See you thursday! I will PM you my cell phone number so you can check in on the time. The power could be back on earlier...





james2266 said:


> I hope you will make a little time for me on Thursday afternoon/evening. I got something to show you and hopefully I can check out your truck too. Will be great to meet you and Bing and check out that shop of yours. I hear you got some rather impressive fast car that might be worth looking at too


----------



## GTRTRACK

James!!!!!!

Where the hell are ya now??????


----------



## rton20s

GTRTRACK said:


> James!!!!!!
> 
> Where the hell are ya now??????


Yeah... shouldn't we all have access to some sort of GPS tracking?


----------



## GTRTRACK

And I never asked,is this your first trip this way?


----------



## Hoptologist

rton20s said:


> Yeah... shouldn't we all have access to some sort of GPS tracking?


Haha, James you need to check in with us every hour, and no staying up past 11!


----------



## diy.phil

he must be at a pier somewhere 
(vacation, taking photos, looking for lunch)


----------



## papasin

He was at Alcatraz today. Hopefully, he can get out.


----------



## jtaudioacc

adding a couple more i know are showing.

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
21. Badfish
22. Buzzman
23.GTRTRACK
24. Richard #3 2011 Honda Accord
25. Jose Tacoma...I can't remember his username. 
Most likely/tentative
1. Deadpool_25
2. Jayhawkblk


----------



## DonH

Hey JT, My family lost a very close friend last week, I wont be attending this Saturday, Cancer is one mean sickness... Sorry guys


----------



## jtaudioacc

DonH said:


> Hey JT, My family lost a very close friend last week, I wont be attending this Saturday, Cancer is one mean sickness... Sorry guys


sorry to hear, Don. take care.


----------



## Buzzman

JT, Jose's username is Veloze.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Buzzman said:


> JT, Jose's username is Veloze.


thanks, Don...I had it half typed, then the site has been crawling for me lately, so was too lazy to search. lol


----------



## [email protected]

James is Alive! I heard from him tonite.


----------



## rton20s

DonH said:


> Hey JT, My family lost a very close friend last week, I wont be attending this Saturday, Cancer is one mean sickness... Sorry guys


Condolences Don. Cancer sucks. Far too many of us have had loved ones taken away far too soon due to this vicious disease. We just lost an amazing, inspiring 6 year old boy locally to the big C.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> JT, Jose's username is Veloze.


Don,

Jose abandoned us after you left.


----------



## xxx_busa

FYI - Guys & Gals don't park next to the door or along side the building, It is a fire lane, additionally please do not take the the 2 or 3 spots directly across from the door, these are reserved for Don Gibson, Jon Whitledge, and Gary if he decides to show up.

Thank You Mark -your tuneless host


----------



## jtaudioacc

Gary's coming. he wants powah! :laugh:


----------



## palldat

xxx_busa said:


> FYI - Guys & Gals don't park next to the door or along side the building, It is a fire lane, additionally please do not take the the 2 or 3 spots directly across from the door, these are reserved for Don Gibson, Jon Whitledge, and Gary if he decides to show up.
> 
> Thank You Mark -your tuneless host


What does it cost for a reserve spot


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> What does it cost for a reserve spot


Your first born!


----------



## james2266

First off, thanks to Richard and Joey for relaying that I am still alive. :laugh: Like was mentioned have been kind of busy seeing a tiny bit of the best that San Fran has to offer. Got to see Alcatraz yesterday and yes they did let me out. That is one cool place if anyone has not gone before. The day before, on the way down from Crescent City, we stopped in at Castillo di Amarosa (sorry if I mispelled it) which I actually liked even more than Alcatraz possibly. Very cool place to visit in the awesome Napa Valley.

GTRtrack, I have done this trip (most of it up to this point anyways) before but many years ago (probably around 15 years ago). I just cruised thought the San Fran area and didn't take the time to see anything right here. Glad I am taking at least a little time to see some stuff this time. The majority of the rest of the trip will be new for me so I am a little excited about that. 

I am just getting ready now to take the 1 hour (hopefully - traffic willing) trip down to see Joey/Bing at SiS in a little bit. Looking forward to checking out that GTR up close and I'm sure Joey/Bing will have a few other things to see chat about. It'll be good to meet the men in person finally. They have both been great helps to me along the way in my path to sq nirvana. I do hope i get there fully some day.

Looking forward to the meet on Saturday. Oh, and there is finally some sun today! Weather is looking great for the rest of our time down here too.


----------



## palldat

michaelsil1 said:


> Your first born!


Heck that's it?:laugh:


----------



## vwdave

palldat said:


> What does it cost for a reserve spot


Only having one of he best sq systems in the world. It's easy....


I'm looking forward to the meet. This time I'll have music but it won't be tuned, and cosmetics won't be done.

Does anyone have the latest JBL MS-8 software on a laptop that they can bring? I can't find the link to download the software for the life of me.


----------



## GTRTRACK

james2266 said:


> First off, thanks to Richard and Joey for relaying that I am still alive. :laugh: Like was mentioned have been kind of busy seeing a tiny bit of the best that San Fran has to offer. Got to see Alcatraz yesterday and yes they did let me out. That is one cool place if anyone has not gone before. The day before, on the way down from Crescent City, we stopped in at Castillo di Amarosa (sorry if I mispelled it) which I actually liked even more than Alcatraz possibly. Very cool place to visit in the awesome Napa Valley.
> 
> GTRtrack, I have done this trip (most of it up to this point anyways) before but many years ago (probably around 15 years ago). I just cruised thought the San Fran area and didn't take the time to see anything right here. Glad I am taking at least a little time to see some stuff this time. The majority of the rest of the trip will be new for me so I am a little excited about that.
> 
> I am just getting ready now to take the 1 hour (hopefully - traffic willing) trip down to see Joey/Bing at SiS in a little bit. Looking forward to checking out that GTR up close and I'm sure Joey/Bing will have a few other things to see chat about. It'll be good to meet the men in person finally. They have both been great helps to me along the way in my path to sq nirvana. I do hope i get there fully some day.
> 
> Looking forward to the meet on Saturday. Oh, and there is finally some sun today! Weather is looking great for the rest of our time down here too.


Good to hear your having a blast!

Is there anything I can bring along,side dish or something?


----------



## Golden Ear

james2266 said:


> First off, thanks to Richard and Joey for relaying that I am still alive. :laugh: Like was mentioned have been kind of busy seeing a tiny bit of the best that San Fran has to offer. Got to see Alcatraz yesterday and yes they did let me out. That is one cool place if anyone has not gone before. The day before, on the way down from Crescent City, we stopped in at Castillo di Amarosa (sorry if I mispelled it) which I actually liked even more than Alcatraz possibly. Very cool place to visit in the awesome Napa Valley.
> 
> GTRtrack, I have done this trip (most of it up to this point anyways) before but many years ago (probably around 15 years ago). I just cruised thought the San Fran area and didn't take the time to see anything right here. Glad I am taking at least a little time to see some stuff this time. The majority of the rest of the trip will be new for me so I am a little excited about that.
> 
> I am just getting ready now to take the 1 hour (hopefully - traffic willing) trip down to see Joey/Bing at SiS in a little bit. Looking forward to checking out that GTR up close and I'm sure Joey/Bing will have a few other things to see chat about. It'll be good to meet the men in person finally. They have both been great helps to me along the way in my path to sq nirvana. I do hope i get there fully some day.
> 
> Looking forward to the meet on Saturday. Oh, and there is finally some sun today! Weather is looking great for the rest of our time down here too.


I've been to the Castillo de Amarosa. What a beautiful winery! For $40million it better be! Lol The wine wasn't that good tho, and they charge like $35 just to walk around and see the place


----------



## veloze

After a long hiatus, I'm back in the saddle. I got the bug for car audio again. See you all Saturday!!.


----------



## xxx_busa

Hey Everyone lets make it simple, if you need power, park in the spot directly across from the door, 4-6 spots. So please keep them clear

No one will park in the FIRE LANE - please


----------



## rton20s

In other words... if it isn't a striped stall, it isn't a parking spot. Don't park there.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I'll be bringing some sandwiches from Costco. I have another ice chest, and drinks.


----------



## rton20s

So far the wife is thinking I'll have mint chip, pistachio and red velvet ice cream for the GTG. I'll try and grab some bowls and spoons before I head down as well. Probably better than letting you neanderthals eat out of the carton with your hands. 

Oh, and if all goes well, an actual functioning sound system!


----------



## methodsound

1. jtaudioacc
2. UNBROKEN
3. Michealsil1
4. DRTHJTA
5. james2266
6. xxx_busa
7. Palldat
8. Jon W.
9. Astrochex
10. MrsPapasin
11. Papasin
12. Vwdave
13. Cobb2819
14. neal00
15. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
16. DonH - ID
17. BlackStar - ID
18. Voodoosoul
19. Buick GN
20. rton20s
21. Badfish
22. Buzzman
23.GTRTRACK
24. Richard #3 2011 Honda Accord
25. Jose Tacoma...I can't remember his username.
26. MethodSound
Most likely/tentative
1. Deadpool_25
2. Jayhawkblk[/QUOTE said:


> Ok guys, late entry but count me in. Thanks for all the guys that made this thing happen. I will not be driving my BMW which is in my shop right now, but will bring it to the next meet.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I got the Ram back from the chassis shop with the new rear suspension today...it's gonna be hard to not drive straight for the hills in the morning but I'll do my best. LOL


----------



## jtaudioacc

methodsound said:


> Ok guys, late entry but count me in. Thanks for all the guys that made this thing happen. I will not be driving my BMW which is in my shop right now, but will bring it to the next meet.


cool, Michael. what about the other BMW?


----------



## methodsound

jtaudioacc said:


> cool, Michael. what about the other BMW?


I wish I could have let you hear it when you were at my shop. We got it done later that weekend and the client picked it up on Monday. The client wanted to take it to the meet tomorrow but I don't think he can make it. I will make sure you have a chance to hear it Jt, probably at the next meet or competition if I can drag him with me... It wasn't built for competition but I would like to see how it does in the judging lanes just once.


----------



## palldat

UNBROKEN said:


> I got the Ram back from the chassis shop with the new rear suspension today...it's gonna be hard to not drive straight for the hills in the morning but I'll do my best. LOL


Nice....look forward to seeing it. Did you make any changes to your system since the last gtg?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Nah...still the same old stuff. I'm actually content with it right now. I can't find anything I want to change other than some cosmetic stuff.


----------



## james2266

Hey everyone! Made it into Tehachapi about a 1/2 hour ago. Sure wasn't expecting the gigantic climb from Bakersfield and my damned gps for the third time this trip tried to guide me into an area that was not intended. For the most part it gets me there but its routing kinda sucks at times. Anyways, really excited to see all of the cool setups even if I am not looking forward to yet another early morning start and drive into LA. I sure hope it isn't as annoying as San Fran. was to get around/out of. I guess that was partly gps issues tho. Bing and Joey say hi BTW and Joey was quite disappointed to not be able to make it. He said he would have to live vicariously through my pictures so I guess that means I`ll be snappin`when I`m not listening or demoing. Those are two great guys too btw for any that haven`t met them yet.

Anyone care to share the best/easiest/fastest/least traffic issues/non crazy freeways way into this event from the north (Tehachapi). I was just going to go with my usual combo gps/map of Cali but suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I just hope I can make it. Stomach started going south on me yesterday...it's in full revolt now. My fiance was down all day with it too.


----------



## vwdave

James, I wish I knew the best way for your direction but that's the one area in SoCal that I'm not familiar with and I don't want to get you lost. I want to say that you are at the 5 fwy, so I would recommend getting onto the 405 when you hit it just past Valencia (where six flags magic mountain is) and hen the 405 will get you in the right direction. Don't quote me but I think that's how you want to go.

Unbroken, feel better. If you want I can stop and get you some chicken soup. That's always works for me. Btw your suspension looks fantastic.

I'm planning to bring some cash to kick in toward those who brought. I'm. It creative enough to make anything and my wife didn't get a chance to bake.


----------



## palldat

I should be there around 1 or 1:15. At work now and get off at noon. If anyone can think of anything they need hit me up before and I can make it happen.

Look forward to finally hearing the Merc of Gary and Mrs. Papasin's Headphones....I mean Smart


----------



## Golden Ear

While I'm preparing for a 5k run you guys are getting ready for a car audio gtg today...sigh
Have fun everyone!


----------



## astrochex

Golden Ear said:


> While I'm preparing for a 5k run you guys are getting ready for a car audio gtg today...sigh
> Have fun everyone!


Why not train in Torrance?


----------



## Golden Ear

Lol It's an actual "race"/event at the Laguna Seca race track


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for stopping by, it was great finally meeting you in person, James! Remember, do your negotiating for gear while **someone** is drinking!! 

Someone needs to get James a couple of bottles of water! hahhaa...


Have fun guys!!!





james2266 said:


> Hey everyone! Made it into Tehachapi about a 1/2 hour ago. Sure wasn't expecting the gigantic climb from Bakersfield and my damned gps for the third time this trip tried to guide me into an area that was not intended. For the most part it gets me there but its routing kinda sucks at times. Anyways, really excited to see all of the cool setups even if I am not looking forward to yet another early morning start and drive into LA. I sure hope it isn't as annoying as San Fran. was to get around/out of. I guess that was partly gps issues tho. Bing and Joey say hi BTW and Joey was quite disappointed to not be able to make it. He said he would have to live vicariously through my pictures so I guess that means I`ll be snappin`when I`m not listening or demoing. Those are two great guys too btw for any that haven`t met them yet.
> 
> Anyone care to share the best/easiest/fastest/least traffic issues/non crazy freeways way into this event from the north (Tehachapi). I was just going to go with my usual combo gps/map of Cali but suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## rton20s

Just about to hit the road from Visalia. Should see you guys around noon.


----------



## [email protected]

If 3 black civics roll up on you and shoot a grappling hook through your window and take your ice cream, I don't know NUTHIN' 'BOUT DAT!!!!






Have fun!!!






rton20s said:


> Just about to hit the road from Visalia. Should see you guys around noon.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm gonna be kinda late. Last night was one of the most miserable of my life but I seem to be bouncing back. I actually kept a Gatorade down for the last few hours...gonna try a banana and see how that works out. lol


----------



## Golden Ear

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm gonna be kinda late. Last night was one of the most miserable of my life but I seem to be bouncing back. I actually kept a Gatorade down for the last few hours...gonna try a banana and see how that works out. lol


Hope you feel better soon bro!


----------



## astrochex

Golden Ear said:


> Lol It's an actual "race"/event at the Laguna Seca race track


Ah so.

Don't trip in the Corkscrew, that would be a long tumble!

Leaving for Torrance.


----------



## gibbiesmalls

Can lurkers who want to get ideas on what "sound" they like for their own future system build stop by and listen to some of these vehicles?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Absolutely


----------



## BlkRamRt

UNBROKEN said:


> I got the Ram back from the chassis shop with the new rear suspension today...it's gonna be hard to not drive straight for the hills in the morning but I'll do my best. LOL


what did you end up doing the the rear suspension?


----------



## gsxrtin

Sucks so bad that I gotta work today


----------



## UNBROKEN

BlkRamRt said:


> what did you end up doing the the rear suspension?


Had the whole 4 link and panhard rebuilt to get the geometry back in shape. New axle mounts, bars, panhard mounts on both ends and panhard bar. All chromoly with chromoly heims.


----------



## UNBROKEN

What a good turnout. I was shocked when I pulled into the lot at how many cars were there. I wish I could have stayed longer...came home to check on the sick fiancé and wound up asleep on the couch for 2 hours....guess I'm still sick myself. 
At least I got to listen to a couple of cars....that's always a bonus. I apologize for not introducing myself to more of y'all...I definitely wasn't myself today.


----------



## REGULARCAB

UNBROKEN said:


>


Hills? But you might get dirt on it  Cleanest underside ive ever seen right there.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I may be a little anal about clean vehicles. lol

On a side note..I built a whole car audio t-shirt collection in one stop today. Thanks Jacob and Linda.


----------



## damonryoung

UNBROKEN said:


> What a good turnout. I was shocked when I pulled into the lot at how many cars were there.



You and me both! Always good to meet new people and get some opinions as well!!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## vwdave

Yes it was a great turnout. Sorry I came kind of late, I was working in my install all morning. One of these days I will come to a meet with a fully functioning install.

I got some good pictures that I'll post up in here as soon as I get the baby to bed and get them uploaded.


----------



## astrochex

It was a great meet. Great turnout (20+ cars), great people, great food (including BBQ ribs and homemade ice cream), great weather, and great systems.

I only listened to two cars, the Mrs. Papasin Smart Car and JT's XB. They were both excellent and sort of comparable in that they used the same drivers in the dash and the same subs. JT also runs a HAT L8 in the kicks. Special thanks to Mark for hosting the event.

Now for the crappy iphone photos
The Goodyear Blimp did a flyover to commemorate the event








Gary Summers was there








The crowd late in the day








Smart Car front stage








Smart Car show to complement the go








JT's amazing ipad install in his XB.








Left side Carbon install








L8 kick panel install








A couple of sweet trunk installs
Buzzman's car, all the way from the AZ








VW (sorry, I did not get the owners name)


----------



## [email protected]ound

moar pics!!!


----------



## [email protected]

What is west coast audiophiles? 

And why don't I have a focal shirt?


----------



## PTAudi

Awwww another missed opportunity!
Kicking myself again. Living vicariously through these photos and yes! More pictures!


----------



## james2266

UNBROKEN said:


> I may be a little anal about clean vehicles. lol
> 
> On a side note..I built a whole car audio t-shirt collection in one stop today. Thanks Jacob and Linda.


Man, I guess I should of bugged for some t-shirts too. Nice haul man. Ah, Calgary is still classified as west coast to most people. Do I qualify for this select group WCA? Also wanted to chat with Jacob about that upocoming Illusion C3. Damn... Also, really wanted to check out your ride too and get your take on the Ultimo 12 vs. Illusion c12xl being you just went from one to the other with no other changes (I think). Oh well. Only so much you can do when there were so many great people and vehicles to listen to and people wanting to hear how us Canadians do it



[email protected] said:


> What is west coast audiophiles?
> 
> And why don't I have a focal shirt?


Joey, I know what you mean I did get a few pics but not nearly as many as I was hoping for. I was too busy demoing all those sweet sounding rides, chatting with great peeps and doing the occasional demo of mine. That last was an absolute first for me and I apologize if I seemed clueless as to the protocol of that and not being ready with a cd in hand like so many others there. Driving down to San Diego, I was thinking to myself that I did have so many different cds in the vehicle that would of been perfect. I have Linda's x-mas demo cd and the Phoenix get together cd and a pile of Audionutz cds from Steve Head. Ah, next time I will be more prepared. Unfortunately, I have no clue when 'next time' will come. Too bad LA is so far from Canada.


----------



## vwdave




----------



## jtaudioacc

finally home! Mark, xxxbusa, got his first taste of a bunch of dudes a girl, and two kids overstaying their welcome. LOL


----------



## jtaudioacc

is it Tru this guy ^^ is pretty good with a soldering iron? 










an iPad!










some BBQ and stuff.


----------



## jtaudioacc

the red beard crew, little red, and little papsin.


----------



## jtaudioacc

great day! there was a lot of guys, and girls show up today. i got there around 10:40 ish and got home after dinner with some of the left over guys around midnight. when's the next one? lol


----------



## papasin

jtaudioacc said:


> finally home! Mark, xxxbusa, got his first taste of a bunch of dudes a girl, and two kids overstaying their welcome. LOL



After almost not being able to make it (long story), glad that we did. It was really good to talk to many folks yesterday and listen to a few vehicles. Looking forward to more of these as well as the SoCal comps BigRed will be hosting.

James, thanks for making the drive down. Great to meet you and your wife, and safe travels back up. For a change, we don't get the long distance/most miles travelled award and you definitely earned it. Hope you had a great time.

Buzzman, good to meet you and glad you made the long drive. I know how that feels. 

DRTHJTA, hope the feedback MrsPapasin and I gave helped. I still remember vividly when I came to my first meet (that Bing hosted) and met JT and BigRed for the very first time. It was also then when BigRed encouraged me to enter my car into a comp. To be honest, being un-affiliated and independent intimidated me initially. I will say the same thing to you that BigRed said to me after hearing your vehicle. "I would not be ashamed to enter your car in a comp." I've also learned that so long as you don't take it too seriously and do it for having fun and doing it because YOU want to, that's really what is important. The minute you do it for more than that, well, that's when IMHO it maybe time to re-examine.

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL, MrsPapasin gave me the scoop on your wife's impressions of the Smart. You might be interested to hear that the up front sub was not the thing that interested and impressed her the most. It was the 5s on the dash!!! Another SQ wife in the making?    :laugh:

rton20s, glad to hear your vehicle playing music. I know I give you a hard time and it's really in good fun, but really great job in getting it to its current state. But in truth, it has just begun. Tune, tune, tune, re-examine, tune, tune, tune, re-examine. It is a vicious cycle. Having small kids in this hobby I completely understand and respect the balance one has to have.

win1, glad to also hear your system. Looking forward to the progression as well.

I am sure I am missing others (sorry), and my only regret was not getting a chance to talk to more folks and hear more cars. But between giving demos almost non-stop all day (mainly in my own car, or on occasion the Smart) or chasing after the kids, there just wasn't enough hours literally.

Last but not least, xxx_busa, thanks for hosting and tolerating us. I know JT asked when the next one is going to be, perhaps the debut of when your little project comes together?  

Great meet guys and gals!


----------



## bertholomey

The East Coasters are very happy to see the photos! It looks like it was an awesome time, with some of the best people and best cars in the country. Well Done!


----------



## charliekwin

Wow, awesome turnout! Looks like everyone had a great time...wish I could have been there, but real life gets in the way sometimes. Next time!


----------



## Buzzman

Good Morning!! I am about to make the long trek back to Scottsdale so I wanted to say thanks for Mark for hosting a great event. It was wonderful to be back in So. Cal. with Da Benz for a GTG after a 4-year hiatus. It truly felt like I never left. It was great to see old friends and make new ones, and see the enthusiasm for car audio growing stronger. I only wished we had a little more cloud cover to cool things down, and more time in the day. There were a few cars I really wanted to hear but did not get the chance to do so due to time constraints. I know this won't be the last time I make the drive down to So. Cal. so I will look forward to the next one and to hearing those cars. But, the ones I heard were really good. There are some really passionate music lovers doing excellent work down here. We have a GTG planned for April 12 in Scottsdale, and we would love to have some of the So. Cal. crew come on up and experience our hospitality.


----------



## rallypoint_1

Aww...I missed this Looks like a great turn out!!


----------



## jtaudioacc

a number of attendees that weren't in cars at the time. lol










more that were still hungry for some late night eats.


----------



## rton20s

What an awesome get together! I finally made it home around 11:00. The 405 was a parking lot when I left due to a broken down tractor trailer on the side of the road. When will SoCal people learn that it is not a requirement to stop and rubberneck?! Especially when you have several thousand cars stacked up behind you. 

It was great to see everyone yesterday and get a few more demos under my belt. I know that I need to hear more, more, more, but I always end up distracted by getting to talk to all of the DIYMA members face to face. It was really cool to see so many people making progress on their builds. 

John and Richard, thank you for volunteering to help me out with the tuning. Especially when I know both of your time was in demand most if the day. I'm sure the tips, assistance and demo discs you gave me will be invaluable in my upcoming hours of tuning. 

James and Buzzman, thanks for making the trip! It is encouraging to see people so dedicated to car audio try are willing to make he long haul just to hang out! Don, I really appreciate getting he demo as well as your thoughts ok how the system was out together. 

Mark, thank you again for hosting! I really look forward to checking out your new install once it is in. 

Jacob, it was great catching up and getting to see the progress on your car. So, when are those new C4s and C3s coming out? . And what does a guy have t do to get an Illusion Audio shirt?! Don't tell me I have to invest in a C12XL. 

I'm really looking forward to the next GTG. I definitely plan to demo more cars. Especially those I haven't heard yet. And just to let everyone know Hoptologist is taking the lead in getting a GTG setup up in Fresno this summer. We're making sure not to schedule around other GTG and MECA events. Once we have a date set, we'll post up a thread and let everyone know.


----------



## astrochex

And there was this excellent sweet potato/pecan pie combo from Mommie Helen's in Colton. Pecan part not shown..


----------



## voodoosoul

astrochex said:


> And there was this excellent sweet potato/pecan pie combo from Mommie Helen's in Colton. Pecan part not shown..


I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pie.


----------



## veloze

What a great meet!! I really enjoyed hanging out with car audio aficionados. After some time off, I felt like I was a new kid in the candy store. The best part of all, I got to see old friends, meet some new faces, eat great food and listen to fantastic music. Kudos to Mark for hosting this event, Michael for providing the BBQ & JT for organizing the meet & providing some goodies. I was very happy to see those who made the effort to attend & contribute to the event. I look forward to attend the next meet.


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> Jacob, it was great catching up and getting to see the progress on your car. So, when are those new C4s and C3s coming out? . And what does a guy have t do to get an Illusion Audio shirt?! Don't tell me I have to invest in a C12XL.



In case you haven't figured it out, everyone should have at least one c12xl, or at least a c10xl.


----------



## rawdawg

That pecan sweet potato pie made my feet go numb.

After dinner, the Dream Team of Buzz, Summer and Whitledge went to the far side of the Del Amo Fashion Center and combined their superpowers to what nefarious means one can only wonder.


----------



## damonryoung

papasin said:


> DRTHJTA, hope the feedback MrsPapasin and I gave helped. I still remember vividly when I came to my first meet (that Bing hosted) and met JT and BigRed for the very first time. It was also then when BigRed encouraged me to enter my car into a comp. To be honest, being un-affiliated and independent intimidated me initially. I will say the same thing to you that BigRed said to me after hearing your vehicle. "I would not be ashamed to enter your car in a comp." I've also learned that so long as you don't take it too seriously and do it for having fun and doing it because YOU want to, that's really what is important. The minute you do it for more than that, well, that's when IMHO it maybe time to re-examine.



I appreciate all the feedback I received yesterday! It definitely gave me something to work on and toward. My only regret was not having more ears in the car to get more input. 

I'm sure I'll be figuring the competition part of this soon to come!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> In case you haven't figured it out, everyone should have at least one c12xl, or at least a c10xl.


You know my current enclosure is sized precisely for a C12XL. However, my wallet is not sized for a C12XL.


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> You know my current enclosure is sized precisely for a C12XL. *However, my wallet is not sized for a C12XL.*


Neither is mine, HAHA.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> You know my current enclosure is sized precisely for a C12XL. However, my wallet is not sized for a C12XL.





cobb2819 said:


> Neither is mine, HAHA.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

^^^^ THIS!


----------



## [email protected]

Keep in mind, guys, unless you have 700-1000 watts for your sub, you might want to think about the non XL versions.....


----------



## james2266

rton20s said:


> What an awesome get together! I finally made it home around 11:00. The 405 was a parking lot when I left due to a broken down tractor trailer on the side of the road. When will SoCal people learn that it is not a requirement to stop and rubberneck?! Especially when you have several thousand cars stacked up behind you.
> 
> It was great to see everyone yesterday and get a few more demos under my belt. I know that I need to hear more, more, more, but I always end up distracted by getting to talk to all of the DIYMA members face to face. It was really cool to see so many people making progress on their builds.
> 
> John and Richard, thank you for volunteering to help me out with the tuning. Especially when I know both of your time was in demand most if the day. I'm sure the tips, assistance and demo discs you gave me will be invaluable in my upcoming hours of tuning.
> 
> James and Buzzman, thanks for making the trip! It is encouraging to see people so dedicated to car audio try are willing to make he long haul just to hang out! Don, I really appreciate getting he demo as well as your thoughts ok how the system was out together.
> 
> Mark, thank you again for hosting! I really look forward to checking out your new install once it is in.
> 
> Jacob, it was great catching up and getting to see the progress on your car. So, when are those new C4s and C3s coming out? . And what does a guy have t do to get an Illusion Audio shirt?! Don't tell me I have to invest in a C12XL.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the next GTG. I definitely plan to demo more cars. Especially those I haven't heard yet. And just to let everyone know Hoptologist is taking the lead in getting a GTG setup up in Fresno this summer. We're making sure not to schedule around other GTG and MECA events. Once we have a date set, we'll post up a thread and let everyone know.


The most important part highlighted for Jacob who I didn't get to chat with (I don't think anyways):bigcry: Was really wanting to talk to you about quite a number of things not the least of which is this c3 that everyone has been chatting about. Do you have any info on this up-coming driver like ts parameters/ driver dimensions/ freq/distortion plots?


----------



## james2266

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind, guys, unless you have 700-1000 watts for your sub, you might want to think about the non XL versions.....


I think this goes for a great many of the top subs out there, no? I know I hear that about my Ultimo often too and most certainly agree. That c12xl is most certainly impressive but out of my budget and I truly think my Ultimo is no slouch now either. Got other much more important things to deal with first like my final 3 inch midrange choice. Did you get power to those GZ 3's yet? Most definitely interested in your guys' thoughts on them especially compared to the AP drivers that Richard was running.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> Neither is mine, HAHA.


You'd never know it by the cars we drive though. 



[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind, guys, unless you have 700-1000 watts for your sub, you might want to think about the non XL versions.....


I've got 1200w @ 4 Ohms with the KS600.2. Probably just enough to make it a consideration. Though, I would probably be making a processor purchase before moving to a C12XL. 



james2266 said:


> The most important part highlighted for Jacob who I didn't get to chat with (I don't think anyways):bigcry: Was really wanting to talk to you about quite a number of things not the least of which is this c3 that everyone has been chatting about. Do you have any info on this up-coming driver like ts parameters/ driver dimensions/ freq/distortion plots?


Oops... did I start that? It seemed to be a running joke with Jacob all day. I'll let Jacob give you the "official" response. (Hey, it is Monday now. You're back on the Orca clock.) I think the answer is going to be along the lines of, "It will be ready when it is ready."


----------



## james2266

rton20s said:


> You'd never know it by the cars we drive though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 1200w @ 4 Ohms with the KS600.2. Probably just enough to make it a consideration. Though, I would probably be making a processor purchase before moving to a C12XL.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... did I start that? It seemed to be a running joke with Jacob all day. I'll let Jacob give you the "official" response. (Hey, it is Monday now. You're back on the Orca clock.) I think the answer is going to be along the lines of, "It will be ready when it is ready."


lol, well, when it is ready I might actually have some money to buy it.


----------



## jtaudioacc

question...if a car driving 200mph passed you on the street, do you think you'd get a good look at it? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> question...if a car driving 200mph passed you on the street, do you think you'd get a good look at it? :laugh::laugh:


Is this in reference to the Nascar or whatever that was that flew by on Saturday?


----------



## garysummers

jtaudioacc said:


> question...if a car driving 200mph passed you on the street, do you think you'd get a good look at it? :laugh::laugh:


Does it have aircraft landing lights?


----------



## palldat

jtaudioacc said:


> question...if a car driving 200mph passed you on the street, do you think you'd get a good look at it? :laugh::laugh:


Yes...I have been in that car and it is very scary (The Black Corvette - 175mph) it tops out at? at least 210


----------



## Buzzman

garysummers said:


> Does it have aircraft landing lights?


:laugh: Ask Michael Sil.


----------



## BigRed

Buzzman said:


> :laugh: Ask Michael Sil.


I heard that was a little bitty stick behind some bushes!


----------



## UNBROKEN

jtaudioacc said:


> question...if a car driving 200mph passed you on the street, do you think you'd get a good look at it? :laugh::laugh:


I've been north of 200mph probably 30 times with the top being 227 mph....one thing we never do is pass another car. At those speeds you plan lane changes 1/2 mile out. NO way I'd depend on another driver to stay in their lane when they saw something coming up that fast.


----------



## james2266

UNBROKEN said:


> I've been north of 200mph probably 30 times with the top being 227 mph....one thing we never do is pass another car. At those speeds you plan lane changes 1/2 mile out. NO way I'd depend on another driver to stay in their lane when they saw something coming up that fast.


Let's just not have any of that on the roads today as I might be coming through there again to get back to Tehachapi. Don't know if my heart could take that.:laugh: That's getting close to plane lift off speeds. I do appreciate you not trying to pass or change lanes on me at those speeds tho


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> I think the answer is going to be along the lines of, "It will be ready when it is ready."


Nailed It!!


----------



## jtaudioacc

BigRed said:


> I heard that was a little bitty stick behind some bushes!


that was a whole nother michael story there...and, he was no where near the bushes. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed

I heard it was fairly close to being smart!!


----------



## xxx_busa

I was beat, You're all welcome to pitch a tent and stay as long as you want.

Fun times ! - and many very great cars to hear.

Thanks to everyone for making this event so positive. We'll do another - soon after my install is done 



jtaudioacc said:


> finally home! Mark, xxxbusa, got his first taste of a bunch of dudes a girl, and two kids overstaying their welcome. LOL


----------



## rton20s

Even after several meets, I still have a hard time putting faces to names. I've always been bad about that. Sometimes I will forget a name within seconds of hearing it. 

Someone who actually knows who is who needs to label a photo like the one below with people's names/screen names so we can study up for the next meet. 



jtaudioacc said:


>


----------



## bertholomey

rton20s said:


> Even after several meets, I still have a hard time putting faces to names. I've always been bad about that. Sometimes I will forget a name within seconds of hearing it.
> 
> Someone who actually knows who is who needs to label a photo like the one below with people's names/screen names so we can study up for the next meet.


Agreed.....the East Coasters would be happy to see that as well


----------



## astrochex

deleted for dearth of useful information


----------



## jtaudioacc

think i got everyone.

there are a lot missing that weren't there or were in cars.


----------



## BigRed

Jt got it!


----------



## cobb2819

I think rton20s and I were referred to as the beard brothers or some such nonsense.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks guys - very cool JT that you can label over the pic!


----------



## jtaudioacc

cobb2819 said:


> I think rton20s and I were referred to as the beard brothers or some such nonsense.


there are always little cliques at these things.

the:
"red bearded crew"
"the inappropriate crew" that was poorly represented this meet.
"the white dood tatted up crew"
"the black doods from the I.E. crew"
"the little kids crew" tho littlered has already passed me up as i now look at his nose. lol
i'm sure there are others, just yet to be named. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> think i got everyone.
> 
> there are a lot missing that weren't there or were in cars.


Awesome... thanks JT. And there were definitely quite a few missing by the time we took the pic. There seems to be quite and ebb and flow to the attendance. 



jtaudioacc said:


> there are always little cliques at these things.
> "red bearded crew"


I think you can usually find us where you find the shade. We burn pretty easily.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> I think you can usually find us where you find the shade. We burn pretty easily.


oh good, so Jacob corrected his previous error since his first meet there. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't think we have any competitions in So. California



Yes we do


----------



## papasin

jtaudioacc said:


> there are always little cliques at these things.
> ...
> i'm sure there are others, just yet to be named. :laugh:


James' wife is pictured.

MrsPapasin was listening to Michael's car at the time.

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL and his wife already left by the time we took the pic.

DRTHJTA's wife was also present.

So JT, don't forget the SQ wives...pretty strong showing.


----------



## cobb2819

jtaudioacc said:


> oh good, so Jacob corrected his previous error since his first meet there. :laugh::laugh:


Nope...not totally!!!


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> James' wife is pictured.
> 
> MrsPapasin was listening to Michael's car at the time.
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL and his wife already left by the time we took the pic.
> 
> DRTHJTA's wife was also present.
> 
> So JT, don't forget the SQ wives...pretty strong showing.


Very true. And my wife actually *wanted* to attend this one with me, but was busy making ice cream and ice cream deliveries that day. She'll probably come by the comp at Audio Innovations on the 22nd for a little while.


----------



## astrochex

And now that I can match names to faces, thanks much to Palldat and Voodoosoul for the tips they provided on amp installation options.


----------



## UNBROKEN

jtaudioacc said:


> there are always little cliques at these things.
> 
> "the white dood tatted up crew"
> :laugh:


I resemble that remark. lol


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, even if we had still been there, my wife would have been hiding during the picture. It took a lot of arm twisting to get her there, and then to get her to actually sit in a car, and would take just as much to get her to do it again. (nothing against anyone, shes just that anti-social/social anxiety).

Richard, yep she told me all about her thoughts. It went kind of like this.

Me: So what'd you think of the smart car?
Her: Your car sounded good, but it never sounded anything like that.
Me: I know, how was the up front sub?
Her: It was nice, it had the impact I want. It also imaged a lot better than yours. Yours had the center and left and right, but hers was so much more clear on where everything was.
Me: Now you know why I tore everything out of mine, and why I said it sounded so much better when I tested with the mid/tweet in the dash.

So the general outcome was that an upfront sub is ok, as long as it doesn't take all her leg room. So I can mock some things up and see what we have room for. And basically she wants it to sound as close to the Smart car as I can get without blocking any of her vision. That makes C5X's out of the picture, but the C4X's would work well. 

Next time I'll have more time to hang around, and maybe I'll have done something to the Kia. And thanks again to Richard and Linda for the demos, next time I'll need a Smart demo. I feel like Dustin, when his wife had heard it and he hadn't lol.


----------



## rton20s

I'm glad your wife was willing to come to the GTG and demo the smart! I jokingly asked Richard when he was giving me the demo how they got the windshield to act as the subwoofer. 

I've been to Chris' house almost a dozen times now and Friday was the very first time I had ever seen his wife. So I guess I can vouch for his "anti-social" comment.  Can't say I blame her though, especially with some of the odd balls we get kicking around the GTGs. 

C4Xs on the dash and C8s in the kicks? I'm going to keep pushing people to do this until I get to experience it. Though, with an up front sub, the kicks might not be as much of an option.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> C4Xs on the dash and C8s in the kicks? I'm going to keep pushing people to do this until I get to experience it. Though, with an up front sub, the kicks might not be as much of an option.


C5CXs on the dash and C12XL up front...hmmm, sounds familiar. 

C4CXs up high and 8s in the kicks, hmmm, got that covered.


----------



## MrsPapasin

I know it's kind of late. Been non-stop busy since the meet. I have a few minutes now so here goes...

Guys, thanks for a great turnout at the meet. I had a lot of fun and enjoyed meeting new people and seeing familiar faces again. Only wished I had more time to listen to cars as I only had time to listen to a few this time around.

JT, always love your work. Thank you for the demo in your car! The 5s on the dash and your iPad mini look great! Sounds great too! Strangely they make me feel right at home in your car. Lol. 

DRTHJTA, loved your car! Sounds great and great job on the install. Hope to see you soon at the competitions. You'll do great! 

Michael, I always enjoy listening to your car and conversing with you about your tune and music too. I learn so much from our conversations. Looking forward to the next time!

James, thank you for driving all the way from Canada! I'm so glad I got to listen to your ride. Hope you will come again not too long from now. 

Buzzman too, thanks for making the drive from Arizona! Hope I'll catch you another time.

Mark, thank you for hosting and allowing all of us to over welcome our stay!  Can't wait to see and hear how your new build turns out. 

And thank you to all the guys who brought their wife! I really enjoyed their company and especially had a lot of fun giving the demo to TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL's wife! I think she's a SQ wife in the making.  Looking forward to seeing what you guys do to her car.


----------



## james2266

Stupid Laptop double post


----------



## james2266

MrsPapasin said:


> I know it's kind of late. Been non-stop busy since the meet. I have a few minutes now so here goes...
> 
> Guys, thanks for a great turnout at the meet. I had a lot of fun and enjoyed meeting new people and seeing familiar faces again. Only wished I had more time to listen to cars as I only had time to listen to a few this time around.
> 
> JT, always love your work. Thank you for the demo in your car! The 5s on the dash and your iPad mini look great! Sounds great too! Strangely they make me feel right at home in your car. Lol.
> 
> DRTHJTA, loved your car! Sounds great and great job on the install. Hope to see you soon at the competitions. You'll do great!
> 
> Michael, I always enjoy listening to your car and conversing with you about your tune and music too. I learn so much from our conversations. Looking forward to the next time!
> 
> James, thank you for driving all the way from Canada! I'm so glad I got to listen to your ride. Hope you will come again not too long from now.
> 
> Buzzman too, thanks for making the drive from Arizona! Hope I'll catch you another time.
> 
> Mark, thank you for hosting and allowing all of us to over welcome our stay!  Can't wait to see and hear how your new build turns out.
> 
> And thank you to all the guys who brought their wife! I really enjoyed their company and especially had a lot of fun giving the demo to TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL's wife! I think she's a SQ wife in the making.  Looking forward to seeing what you guys do to her car.


Hey Linda,

I'm glad you enjoyed setup in the Lexus. I had about 1/2 hour today while we waited for an old friend of Lilly's in San Diego today so I figured I'm in a parking lot and nothing to do... Tuning time I took the feedback I got from everyone and changed up a few things using that auto ta setting that I had for you that had the really difuse center. Well... it ain't difuse anymore I now have more width and depth than ever before. I was listening to song after song while driving through freakin' LA in rush hour and thinking wow... Somehow my snare is great again too. I'll have to thank Jon for that one specifically. It was interesting that pretty much everyone that listened said the same thing, I lacked width on the driver's side. Too bad I couldn't have done this before the meet but then again I doubt I would of known which area to focus on. I still have some work on the midbass transition which if I get more time I will get on that too but would really like my rta around handy for that. 

While I always like to give credit where its due; I would like to personally thank Jon Whitledge for all his wonderful ears and tuning tips, Richard and Linda for their honest feedback that really helped me, of course Gary Summers - loved our 2 hour convo and your tips and Jim Becker for his ideas and hopefully some tuning cds/tracks I should of stopped by I was stuck in traffic for about 2 hours in LA thanks to that damned gps directions again and also Mike for his tips even if I don't think I will ever go as forward with my midrange even if yours sounded awesome (great detail man). So, sorry if I missed anyone else. How can I forget Don? Thanks for driving out from the desert so I could hear your awesome tunes.

Of course want to thank Mark for his hosting this and was disappointed to not get to hear your stuff (didn't know it was under construction). Those ZR Labs stuff always have intrigued me even if I doubt I ever afford anything from them. There were so many great cars that I didn't get to either but there was only so much time in the day.

Linda, I would love to get you to listen to the vehicle again once I have more time with it. Actually, I'd love to have everyone relisten then. Problem is, I doubt I will drive it down again - never know tho. We are definitely coming back down but next time I think we fly. San Diego is likely our first return location. We absolutely loved the beaches in Encinitas. and San Diego has so many things to offer that we loved. Hell, maybe this will become a yearly thing but in different areas of Cali.


----------



## jtaudioacc

MrsPapasin said:


> Only wished I had more time to listen to cars as I only had time to listen to a few this time around.
> 
> Michael, I always enjoy listening to your car and conversing with you about your tune and music too. I learn so much from our conversations. Looking forward to the next time!


conversations with Michael, and loss of time usually go hand in hand. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

jtaudioacc said:


> there are always little cliques at these things.
> 
> the:
> "red bearded crew"
> "the inappropriate crew" that was poorly represented this meet.
> "the white dood tatted up crew"
> "the black doods from the I.E. crew"
> "the little kids crew" tho littlered has already passed me up as i now look at his nose. lol
> i'm sure there are others, just yet to be named. :laugh:


I know which cliques I would be in if I were out there..........

"little bitty midrange crew" I'd be all alone in this group  (inside joke with Richard)

"the white dood tatted up crew" maybe not as tatted up as some, but would represent  

(beware of spell check........that was almost "the white food......")


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> I know which cliques I would be in if I were out there..........
> 
> 
> 
> "little bitty midrange crew" I'd be all alone in this group  (inside joke with Richard)



Lol Jason. Nah, there were quite a few cars that run 3s for their mids. But with about 3 vehicles running 5s, and a similar number also running 4s, there were a good mixture at the meet. Come on out for the next one.


----------



## UNBROKEN

BigRed said:


> Yes we do


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


>


Where have you been?

Most likely Riverside in May.


----------



## james2266

Just thought I would update our situation here for anyone interested. We rolled into the homestead a couple hours ago after picking up a very excited little doggie So, all in all, a great trip that put on 7500 kms onto the Lexus For you americans that is about 4500 miles. We absolutely loved California and are already planning a return trip likely at the end of next January. Found out my wife has a friend that lives in Encinidas and we liked San Diego most of all so likely going to stay on the beach with her for the week. Flying this time tho. I don't have alot of desire to do that Vegas to Calgary trip again. The drive down was so much more exciting and scenic. Want to have more time in one area next time and maybe a little more relaxing. I will be sure to try to look up as many of you guys as I can at that time. Maybe JT will get another gtg going for me again. I won't have tunes for you guys this time tho unfortunately. I really did appreciate everyone's feedback on mine. Now to get to tuning tomorrow and likely buying new equipment at some point.


----------

